# Sheng En 3rd Gen 3x3 (FIII)



## fiftyniner (Jun 16, 2011)

Very curious: 

Has anyone got the opportunity to try this yet (anyone won one in a competition)?

http://www.lightake.com/detail.do/sku.Pre_order_3x3x3_ShengEn__Magic_Cube_3rd_Generation_White-42903


----------



## OmeGa15 (Jun 16, 2011)

Not really, looks very nice though. I just pre-ordered one.


----------



## gundamslicer (Jun 16, 2011)

Doesn't look like it can match the guhong or alpha cc...


----------



## emolover (Jun 16, 2011)

I don't know why but that looks very much like an alpha five. I doubt it would be that good.

Woot, 600th post.


----------



## Godmil (Jun 16, 2011)

Looks very different to the F2. I don't think I can go back to the old style mech, now that I've got so many Dayan cubes, but I may pick one up anyway, just so I can be confident when offering purchase advice.


----------



## fiftyniner (Jun 16, 2011)

Interestingly, for these pre-order cubes (dimension and weight from lightake):

Alpha CC - 56.4x56.4x56.4mm, 75g
FIII -57.0x57.0x57.0mm, 84.0g
Zhanchi -57x57x57mm (weight listed is probably wrong, at 126g)

The A-CC is even lighter than the lingyun (@102g?)


----------



## Bapao (Jun 16, 2011)

> The A-CC is even lighter than the lingyun



The Alpha CC uses a lot less plastic than any of the DaYan cubes do (just look at the pics of the CC to see what I mean). I could easily crush the CC to a pulp with one hand if I wanted to (which I might try if it doesn't start getting better), that wouldn't work with a DaYan. So yeah, it's quite a bit lighter. 

I just preordered the "F-III". Pretty certain it will be ass though...


----------



## fiftyniner (Jun 16, 2011)

b4p4076 said:


> I could easily crush the CC to a pulp with one hand if I wanted to (which I might try that if it doesn't start getting better), that wouldn't work with a DaYan.
> I just preordered the "F-III". Pretty certain it will be ass though...


 
lol

I can't imagine Alpha CC selling at a higher price than the zhanchi. The manufacturer must have his head in the sand.

The F-III tho is very reasonably priced, hence my query.


----------



## Bapao (Jun 16, 2011)

The CC is selling for between 15(iCubemart) and 20(Lightake) dollars atm. So Alpha seem to have decided to jump on the Dayan "rip-off" bandwagon.

It's not like I want the F-III to fail, but I'm pretty sure it won't be as good as what my spoiled hands are used to. Just basing this off of the pics of the pieces though. I'm guessing it's going to feel like an F-II - AV hybrid.

I'd love to see a company design and produce a cube that actually comes close to what DaYan has to offer. And then sell it for 10$ max...
On that note; still need to get the MuFang FUSION...


----------



## irontwig (Jun 16, 2011)

Imo 20$ seems like a very resonable price for a good quality cube, if you think that's a rip-off what the hell do you think about lubix?


----------



## riffz (Jun 16, 2011)

I still use an F2 for BLD (I tend to overshoot with guhongs) so I might actually have a use for this cube.


----------



## Bapao (Jun 16, 2011)

irontwig said:


> Imo 20$ seems like a very resonable price for a good quality cube, if you think that's a rip-off what the hell do you think about lubix?


 
Okay, "rip-off" was a bit harsh, but I did put it between quotation marks. I'm just outing what seems to be the general sentiment around here  
I don't feel that 20$ dollars is reasonable for a 3x3x3, but that's just my humble opinion and others see it in a similar light. 
Lubix is indeed a *rip-off* if it really is the _exact_ same stuff as "shock oil", which is sold for a fraction of the price. But maybe they put diamond dust in Lubix and that justifies the price?  Who knows...


----------



## fiftyniner (Jun 16, 2011)

$20 is definitely not reasonable. Dayan manufactures a few type of cubes. Assuming they are all "quality", why are the prices different:
Lingyun -around $11
Guhong -$15
Lunhui - $17.50

Is lingyun, a gen after guhong, of 'poor quality', then?
What about alpha CC - fantastic quality (More than $19)?

Of course, to be fair to Dayan, he is only charging what the market is willing to bear.

Edit: check out tinydeal and look at the prices they are forced to list (as compared to previously) for dayan cubes.


----------



## 4Chan (Jun 16, 2011)

irontwig said:


> Imo 20$ seems like a very resonable price for a good quality cube, if you think that's a rip-off what the hell do you think about lubix?


 
True words, true words. O:


The F-III disappointed me, I was hoping for a fancy fancy intricate structure.
The edges appear to be a step backwards. But I'm just speculating, I think I'll buy this next month and see for myself.


----------



## Bapao (Jun 16, 2011)

I've preordered. Need to try it before I go slagging it off. 

Not sure if the CC was a disappointment or not, seeing as my hopes for it weren't that high to start with. It's an okay cube though.


----------



## Aleksandr (Jun 16, 2011)

looks very good.


----------



## Bapao (Jun 16, 2011)

Aleksandr said:


> looks very good.


 
Or did you mean "locks very good." ?


----------



## iSpinz (Jun 16, 2011)

It's actually very good. The design is different from old type F cubes, but it's performance is outstanding. It's crispy, turns fast, and has exceptional M slice moves. The one thing about it is that it seems to pop for me. I would recommend this cube.


----------



## Bapao (Jun 16, 2011)

iSpinz said:


> It's actually very good. The design is different from old type F cubes, but it's performance is outstanding. It's crispy, turns fast, and has exceptional M slice moves. The one thing about it is that it seems to pop for me. I would recommend this cube.


 
Thanks for the feedback. Where did you get yours? I could only find it on preorder...

*EDIT*

Whoops, just noticed that stock is set to "available". I thought I was preordering. I'm gonna get my ass kicked, this is the 4th cube order I have placed in the course of the last 30 days. They were mostly pretty epic purchases though:

A-CC
Gans 2 (still needs to arrive)
DaYan I
F-III

Less epic:

MuFang (Comp)
Mini DianSheng/ Mini Alpha (both very usable cubes)

Disaster:

FinHop (worst 3x3x3 that I have purchased to date). Still wondering why a company would produce a speed cube made out of sand paper.


----------



## iSpinz (Jun 16, 2011)

b4p4076 said:


> Thanks for the feedback. Where did you get yours? I could only find it on preorder...
> 
> *EDIT*
> 
> ...


 
The cube is not out yet. I have one since I have contact with the owner of Sheng-En.

It's not out yet.


----------



## Bapao (Jun 16, 2011)

> It's not out yet.



http://www.lightake.com/detail.do/sku.Pre_order_3x3x3_ShengEn__Magic_Cube_3rd_Generation_White-42903

Says in stock. Got confused.


----------



## fiftyniner (Jun 17, 2011)

the web page is confusing: it says pre-order, and that it will be available in Aug. And yes, it also says it is "in stock". I prefer black (if I do order)

4 cube orders in a month! - I placed 4 orders in 2 weeks, but 2 were for cubes and the other 2 for cube accessories.


----------



## iSpinz (Jun 17, 2011)

It most likely says "in-stock" because if they put "out-of-stock", you wouldn't be able to order it.


----------



## fiftyniner (Jun 17, 2011)

at more than half the price of zhanchi/Alpha CC, I don't mind getting it when the black version becomes available.


----------



## Bapao (Jun 17, 2011)

I doubt it will be better than the ZhC but I will lol if it's better than the CC. Which actually seems plausible based on the pictures and what testers seem to say about the F-III.


----------



## fiftyniner (Jun 17, 2011)

Its cheaper than a pack of cigarette (I don't smoke but this is my excuse for buying cubes when the spouse nags...) lol

btw - my ofna 50k just landed. am thinking of swapping lingyun core for c4u (add washers?), clean out my tamiya 30k, and re-lube with 50k...

Currently, the lingyun is behaving well (using it as a training tool - accurate and slow turning)

edit: swapped the core. screws, washers and spring=dayan. Now cube is better than before, at looser tension. No pops yet. Cut corners slighter. ofna is good too.


----------

